# SUCCESS RATE WITH CLOM AND MET?



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

hi, as you might have read i have finally got somewhere about fertility treament although i have the dye thing and my scan in 2 weeks

my question is how fast and easy is clom and met to get you preg, it would be really interesting to see and find out from girls who have had a positive outcome on getting pregnant from using this treamtent alone.

i would love to hear your stories, please reply. thank you xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi miss

i was ttc for 5 years and i was taking metformin for 4 years unfortunately met didn't work for me but last year i was but on clomid 50mg and the first cycle was a success i now have a 8 month old little girl 
love baby wisper


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

hi, thanx for getting back to me, im getting inpatient, is there a possiblity i could go to my doctors and see if they can presribe me  met and clom or would i have to wait for the hosp to finish their tests?

im so happy that you had a baby, how old are you? your baby is gorgeous.

ive tried to look at all the forums on pregnancy and met and clom for some it works and for some it doenst.
with you what was your pcos like? 

i havent had a poper period for 3 years although my last period was 27th may this year and thats it. the only symptoms of pcos i get is the kabab belly, a few hairs on my tummy, sometimes gets spots, although i have noticed that when i shave its grows back in a day!!! i dont suffer fro,m facial hair or anything else
i am a size 12 and my height is around 5,3-5,4 although im told i need to lose 1 and a half stone! 

xxxxx


----------



## roheela (Nov 16, 2005)

do you think clomid could work for me i have had all tests done everything is fine tubes are clear just no succes tryed all ways of intercourse but no no no every month


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

roheela

you would need to consult your doctor about it, they are the only ones who can prescibe what is going to be the best course of action for you.
maybe you could make an appointment and talk to them

goodluck
suzie xx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a thought but not every docter will prescribe clomid with met seems that its a bit of a gray area.when i got my clomid from GP he said that I shouldnt take met with clomid and to stop taking it immediatly!
The pcos lottery again  
-Gayle xx


----------

